# Aqua Regia



## mustang4 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello dear

Im started with gold recovery from pc scrap. I bought some tutorials on ebay about rafining and recovery gold. I think I understand the basic principes of recovery gold from ram module, mother boards, cpu and other cards. But I have some problem with Aqua regia concentrate. Im able to purchase 65% liquid of Nitric acid and 35% liquid of Hydrochloric acid.

If I want to create AR with this % liquid acid with ratio 1:3 I will need (for example) 100ml 65% nitric acid and almost 600ml of 35% hydrochloric acid. This is so that? 

And second question is, will be solutions enought concentrated for dissolving gold? becose in 700ml solutions will be average 65 grams of nitric and 200 grams of hydrochloride, so and more than half of the solutions will be only distiled water (430ml).

Thank you and sorry for my english


Martin


----------



## jeneje (Apr 30, 2011)

First you must classify the material "ie, ram, mother boards, mmc,etc.) When I use AR, i start with 4parts HCL and allow the material to sit for about 30min and then I add HNO3 (nitric) in very small amounts to the material. After adding the nitric it will take a few seconds and up to a few minutes to start the reaction. As the reaction slows down check and see if you still have gold, if so add more nitric until gold is disolved. The standard mix is 4parts HCL (400ml) to 1part Nitric (100ml) as an exsample. althrough I must tell you that this mixture is not true AR but is used as the standard. CAUTION Avoid the brown fumes they are very toxic. DO THIS OUTSIDE OR IN A FUME HOOD.

Hope this helps you. They are other ways that are safer to use I suggest you get a copy of hokes book and read it before starting. 

good luck
Ken


----------



## dtectr (Apr 30, 2011)

mustang4 said:


> Hello dear
> 
> Im started with gold recovery from pc scrap. I bought some tutorials on ebay about rafining and recovery gold.


 What did you pay for your tutorials?
dtectr


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 30, 2011)

An important thing to understand is that one should not approach the recovery of gold from base metals with AR without first eliminating the base metals. There are rare exceptions, but if you intend to process copper based alloys directly with AR---I strongly recommend you DISCARD the information you purchased and start reading this forum, along with Hoke's book.

Harold


----------



## dtectr (May 1, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> An important thing to understand is that one should not approach the recovery of gold from base metals with AR without first eliminating the base metals. There are rare exceptions, but if you intend to process copper based alloys directly with AR---I strongly recommend you DISCARD the information you purchased and start reading this forum, along with Hoke's book.
> 
> Harold


 Ah, Harold - you stole my Columbo moment!  :lol: 

That was going to be my DRAMATIC reply to whatever amount he paid - its available here for *free*, & honest to G**, no where else. 
Well said, though.


----------



## Harold_V (May 1, 2011)

dtectr said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > An important thing to understand is that one should not approach the recovery of gold from base metals with AR without first eliminating the base metals. There are rare exceptions, but if you intend to process copper based alloys directly with AR---I strongly recommend you DISCARD the information you purchased and start reading this forum, along with Hoke's book.
> ...



Sorry about that, chief!  (I should have used the cone of silence!) :lol: 

Harold


----------



## dtectr (May 1, 2011)

Missed it by Thaaat much! 8)


----------



## Harold_V (May 1, 2011)

Chuckle!

Susan and I purchased the entire collection some time ago. The early episodes are the best. Smart was really a funny guy.

Harold


----------



## Claudie (May 1, 2011)

I can't believe in this day & age, I still can't find a shoe phone.... :|


----------



## Harold_V (May 1, 2011)

Not even one equipped with a dial? :lol: 

Harold


----------



## mustang4 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for all answers!

I bouht this tutorials:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270738626733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_943wt_992

I quite don't understand speaking english that I prefer writing form. Second thing, I do not want invest much money if I dont know If I earn on it. I got some pc scrap, over 85 pieces of old isa cards as graphic, sound cards... Some cpu, ram, five old mother boards even one very very old mini notebook, if I open it I was suprissed about contant of gold it was everywhere. Overall, it weighs over 15 kilos (50 pounds). Its good for starts is not it?
I washed all in savo and other detergents. Now I've started cut of gold fingers from isa cards, gold pins wherever stick up The rest of pcb I will not throw becose there is the gold to but is harder to get... next time.

When I have everything pins and fingers ready I will washed again from organics impurities.

1. Create enought AR and put the cleaning pc scrap in to the acid liquid
2. wait until the reaction stop. It takes over 30 minutes or more? Check the scrap inside if the all gold dissolved if not all dissolved can I add more new AR? 
3. Now I add distilled water the liquid will turn a light green

4. Prepare funnel with 2-3 pieces of coffe filters and pour the liquid and filtered it. Maybe will be good to use sifter on larger pieces of scraps

5. Add the 5 grams of sodium metabisulfite and mixed it should be tourning to dark grey if not add more SMB

6. Over few hours the gold will be settle to the bottom of the baker. Next day should be all gold settle and liquid will be clear. Here I have one question about positivity the clear liquid on residual still disolved gold, how I tested it????????????

7. carefully pour the solutions to other beaker and collect the settled gold powder to third beaker. Continue pouring and collect the last residue of gold.

8. Let dry gold powder

9. Melted the gold(use boric acid)

10. Show your friends 

This is the all steps how to recovery gold from pc scrap what I learned from this tutorial. Are all this steps right? Do you recomended some edit?


----------



## qst42know (May 1, 2011)

> I bouht this tutorials:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... _943wt_992



Please stop right there. E-scrap is not karat gold! 

You will have nothing but troubles if you proceed as if it is. 

You were asked to invest in some reading, your gold will wait for you.


----------



## Claudie (May 1, 2011)

_I am not just any "seller of a gold manual" I developed this 5 step process!
*so if you have questions I will be the guy to ask!*
I guarantee you can refine any karat gold to pure 999+

This auction is for the password to access the
Gold Refining manual published online at our website._

Looks like he has sold a lot of passwords....


----------



## dtectr (May 1, 2011)

Can we move it, rename, save it in a different format ...?

A LITTLE knowledge, without practical guidance could be deadly.


----------



## mustang4 (May 2, 2011)

Claudie said:


> _I am not just any "seller of a gold manual" I developed this 5 step process!
> *so if you have questions I will be the guy to ask!*
> I guarantee you can refine any karat gold to pure 999+
> 
> ...



Im confused, I have never sold any passwords! Im only bought this manual on ebay and try to understand all techniques of refining and recovery gold. Im really sorry if I anyhow hurt you...


----------



## mustang4 (May 2, 2011)

mustang4 said:


> 1. Create enought AR and put the cleaning pc scrap in to the acid liquid
> 2. wait until the reaction stop. It takes over 30 minutes or more? Check the scrap inside if the all gold dissolved if not all dissolved can I add more new AR?
> 3. Now I add distilled water the liquid will turn a light green
> 
> ...




Is this ten steps right or do you recomended some other procedure??? Becose i saw video on goldrecovery.us about Removal solder mask in 10 minutes on small mother board circuit by boiling in HCL and saw video on goldnscrap.com about Gold and Base metals separation by HCL and boiling over 3 hours. Now Im really dont know what can I do. I have over 20kg old pc mother board, isa cards, cpus, rams and I want to get every gold from this. Gold from pins, gold from fingers, gold from circuit board, from inside the cpu and other chips. Will help me somebody? Im bought manual, Im really read all on this forum but each have other opinion about this. I dont need 999 gold purity I will satisfied with 750 with little content of silver, platinum and other metals for example. Thank you for all answers


----------



## mustang4 (May 2, 2011)

Or what video answers all my questions? Thank you


----------



## dtectr (May 2, 2011)

dtectr said:


> Can we move it, rename, save it in a different format ...?
> 
> A LITTLE knowledge, without practical guidance could be deadly.


EDIT: I was mistaken - I thought it was a link to OUR forum handbook!  

But I still stand by the "little knowledge" thing.


----------



## dtectr (May 2, 2011)

pm sent.


----------

